# 05 Spec V Not Shifting into reverse



## sedale (Apr 6, 2005)

So, I have an 05 Spec..
Lately it seems that in the peak of midday heat, the car won't shift into reverse.. As you would imagine, pushing your car back out during the midday heat isn't fun - and it's now happened about 3 or 4 times, always around the same time of day, and by the time I get where I'm going (if it's the usual half hour type of trip), it's usually back to normal..
I really don't wanna take it back to the dealer.. *sigh* I've had my share of troubles with the dealer already, some related to the shifter as well (shift linkage assembly or some such) - they take so long and everything seems disorganized when you have a problem.. Why did I buy a new car again?
Anyway, I don't wanna get too far off point - any ideas?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Try letting the clutch out really slowly while pulling the shift lever into the reverse position.


----------



## ReTroAcTive (Oct 21, 2004)

Yup I do the same. Let the clutch out slow and at the same time pull into Rev. you'll feel it go in.You could also try changing you gear oil to a synthetic gear oil. Worked for Me.

Cruz on Brother!!! :thumbup:


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

Try shifting into 1st gear and then let the clutch out just enough to engage the engine. That should line up the synchros for you. Then go back smoothly to Reverse. If that doesn't work you need to see the service dept.

But not having the synchros line up is pretty common and it's inherent with manual trannies. My Sentra does it. My Miata does it. My Civic did it. My del Sol did it. My parents' Toyota did it. My parents' Accords do it. My wife's Altima is an Auto and does not apply.  

See if that works.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

matt123 said:


> Try shifting into 1st gear and then let the clutch out just enough to engage the engine. That should line up the synchros for you. Then go back smoothly to Reverse. If that doesn't work you need to see the service dept.
> 
> But not having the synchros line up is pretty common and it's inherent with manual trannies. My Sentra does it. My Miata does it. My Civic did it. My del Sol did it. My parents' Toyota did it. My parents' Accords do it. My wife's Altima is an Auto and does not apply.
> 
> See if that works.


Yeah, thats what I do. Works like a charm.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Lots of good advice/ideas here.

Synthetic tranny oil (a mix of Red Line fluids or Specialty Formulations MTL-P) can help but the biggest difference you'll notice in them is in cold weather.

I had an '86 Ford Escort which was veryt difficult to get into reverse. I read in Road & Track at the time that you could help align the synchros by shifting into 2nd or 4th before heading for reverse.

I've done this with every car since then out of habit and this works about 99% of the time with my SpecV. Once in a while, the gears are still not lined up quite right so I keep my clutch foot to the floor and go from 2nd or 4th into 1st or 3rd and _then_ into reverse.

Works every time. :thumbup:


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

Do you want to know how to shift into first in 18 deg weather? Answer: shift into any other gear that will engage without forcing it, then shift into first 




Reverse is the only gear with out a synco; the idler gear requires direct (and carefull) engagment. Best advice was given: make sure the car isn't moving. Shift into any forward gear (to stop intermediate shaft) then go down the hallway to reverse. Remember; new trannies need to be broken in genty too. 

My 04 whined like hell for a year before it quieted down.

BTW: Man I hope this is on topic


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

This may have nothing to do with your problem but the owner's manual states that if you cannot engage reverse, let out the clutch completely and try again. This always works for me when I can't find reverse.


----------



## sedale (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies.. I know what you guys are talking about, but that's not it.. In fact, I'm pretty sure it's related to the shift linkage that they replaced a couple months ago.. 
It's not that it doesn't engage the gear, it won't even shift over to the right (past the 5th/6th gear area).. So i fiddle with the spring now when it acts up and eventually i can get it to slide over, that's far from a solution, but that makes me pretty confident that it's related to the linkage.. So, eventually, I'll have to take it to the dealer I'm sure.. ugh.. I would just prefer to not be without my car for a week or a month again while the dealer and Nissan try to sort themselves, especially since it does run ok and all.. Maybe when I take it for intermediate service next month.. 15000 miles already in 6 months.. :crazy:


----------



## spec_v (Apr 8, 2005)

sedale said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the replies.. I know what you guys are talking about, but that's not it.. In fact, I'm pretty sure it's related to the shift linkage that they replaced a couple months ago..
> It's not that it doesn't engage the gear, it won't even shift over to the right (past the 5th/6th gear area).. So i fiddle with the spring now when it acts up and eventually i can get it to slide over, that's far from a solution, but that makes me pretty confident that it's related to the linkage.. So, eventually, I'll have to take it to the dealer I'm sure.. ugh.. I would just prefer to not be without my car for a week or a month again while the dealer and Nissan try to sort themselves, especially since it does run ok and all.. Maybe when I take it for intermediate service next month.. 15000 miles already in 6 months.. :crazy:


Just a thought that might help. Unscrew your shift knob 1 or 2 rotations. I overtightened my shift knob once and that kept the lockout from unlocking and I couldn't get the shifter to the reverse position. Maybe the service guys overtightened it.


----------



## sedale (Apr 6, 2005)

spec_v said:


> Just a thought that might help. Unscrew your shift knob 1 or 2 rotations. I overtightened my shift knob once and that kept the lockout from unlocking and I couldn't get the shifter to the reverse position. Maybe the service guys overtightened it.


Awesome thought! I just gave it a shot, we'll see how it holds up tomorrow afternoon.. *fingers crossed*


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

Why not go to a different dealer then?


----------



## sedale (Apr 6, 2005)

matt123 said:


> Why not go to a different dealer then?


Well, since I haven't heard much better about the other local dealers I figure stick with the one I bought the car from.. and the main issues I had were with what seemed to be poor infrastructure within the Nissan system itself - Incorrect part numbers, parts not not available, back order, etc - they were so generous to "good will" periodic rentals tho .. that kind of thing.. 
And the problem arose the day after I picked it up after having totally unrelated (aftermarket sunroof) warranty service done, which they actually have done by a 3rd party company - so suspicion was that the sunroof guys didn't know how to drive the 6-speed manual or some junk and prolly broke the linkage.. *shrug*
I've never been fond of dealers, and have been a used car guy (DIY or neighborhood mechanic for bigger things) forever.. My 89 Sentra was good for that..  
But after some frustration and unreasonable expense late last year decided to give the new car-service at the dealer-"by the book" way a chance.. 

Anyhow, I loosened the shift knob, and no problems today, and it was just over 100 degrees out, so I think problem solved.. :thumbup: 

Thanks again, that never would have occurred to me - sometimes it's the most obvious things..


----------



## spec_v (Apr 8, 2005)

sedale said:


> I loosened the shift knob, and no problems today, and it was just over 100 degrees out, so I think problem solved.. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again, that never would have occurred to me - sometimes it's the most obvious things..


No Prob, glad I could help. :cheers:


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Wow, thats crazy, I would have never thought an overtightened shift knob would be able to do that. A useful tidbit of info though.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

spec_v said:


> Just a thought that might help. Unscrew your shift knob 1 or 2 rotations. I overtightened my shift knob once and that kept the lockout from unlocking and I couldn't get the shifter to the reverse position. Maybe the service guys overtightened it.


definitley something that happened to me. . . i was in a parking lot and thought the shift knob was too loose, so i twisted it till it was snug. . . . 10 seconds later, i couldn't back up out of my parking spot! lmao 
i realized the primary mechanism didn't go as high due to the knob being lower on the threads of the shifter. untwisted the knob back to it's spot, and boom, out of the parking spot! *what a relief* 

have a good one


----------



## Nismofreak_03 (Aug 18, 2003)

There are sometimes that my 03 Spec V won't go into reverse. Hitting the clutch a 2nd time seems to do the trick everytime though.


----------

